

One Year as a Startup Girlfriend - Brian_Curliss
http://kathieirwin.com/one-year-as-a-startup-girlfriend/

======
danieljurek
Among other things I do the dishes :)

------
angersock
For a delightful take on the other side of this, sometimes a trainwreck,
consult:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9029363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9029363)

~~~
becomingk
Trainwreck indeed. However, I wouldn't call that the "other side of this."
Going into business with your (depressed?) significant other is an entirely
different ballgame from trying to maintain a healthy relationship while one
partner is involved in a startup.

